# Basic Information about DRI Ownership



## Zephyr88 (Feb 10, 2014)

• Diamond classifies Owners into three classes or groups:

    1. *Warrantee-Deeded Owners* – Deeded owners, who deal directly with their home resort. If you sell this ownership, you are selling a deed.  These owners exchange through Interval International and/or RCI.

    2. *THE Club Warrantee-Deeded Owners* – Deeded owners who are part of Diamond’s THE Club and use their Club points through Diamond to access their home resort and other resorts within THE Club. If you sell this ownership, you are selling a deed, same as the Warrantee-Deeded Owners. You cannot sell THE Club membership. The new owner would have to purchase a Club membership separately. There is an inheritance exception to this.

    3. *Diamond Trust Owners* – Trust point owners who use their trust points through Diamond to access the resorts in the specific Collection Trust they own. They have given up their deed to Diamond; they have no voting privileges at their home resort when they sell, they are selling the specific trust points only. 

• Club points and Trust points are two different things.

• There is more than one trust; each trust has access to different Diamond properties.

• Availability is in accordance to the number of owners in each class or group. If 50% of the owners are Warrantee-Deeded Owners then 50% of the rooms are available to them. If 30% of the owners are Club members then 30% of the rooms are available to them. If 20% of the owners are Trust members then 20% of the rooms are available to them. As these percentages change, so do the number of rooms available to a group but also the number of owners vying for those rooms also changes. For example is the number of deed owners decreases to 45% there will be fewer rooms available to them but also fewer owners vying for those rooms. If the percentage increases for a group, there are more rooms available to that group but also more people vying for those rooms.

• Making reservations: Warrantee-Deeded Owners can generally make reservation 12 months in advance; Club Warrantee-Deeded Owners can make reservations at their home resort 12 months in advance; Trust Owners can make reservations at their home resort at 13 months in advance. This does not give Trust owners an advantage over other owners. Remember the 13 months only applies to their pool of rooms. The other two groups are making reservation from different pools.

Diamond Resorts International (DRI) generates income through management fees of its branded and managed resorts; and by selling timeshare ownership points through THE Club.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 10, 2014)

There is also a fourth group 

4. THE Club - Diamond Trust Owners – Trust point owners who are part of Diamond’s THE Club and use their points through Diamond to access  resorts in their specific trust  and other resorts within THE Club. If you sell this ownership, you are selling only the points in their specific trust. You cannot sell THE Club membership. The new owner would have to purchase a Club membership separately. There is an inheritance exception to this.  This group may be the biggest group in DRI and what almost all developer purchased owners of the last 7 years are a part of group.

FYI DRI uses the words "Trust" and "Collections" somewhat interchangeably.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Feb 10, 2014)

Good addition, Bill.

Many owners in DRI's recently acquired resorts have probably been aggressively "sold" into this category...


----------



## NKN (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a deeded week at Powhatan.  Bought it when Sunterra.  Annual maintenance fees are paid to DRI.  And DRI must update system when ownership changes.

Nkn


----------



## Zephyr88 (Feb 10, 2014)

NKN said:


> I have a deeded week at Powhatan.  Bought it when Sunterra.  Annual maintenance fees are paid to DRI.  And DRI must update system when ownership changes.



That's because DRI *Develpment* Co. has gained control of your Board of Directors and has appointed itself (DRI *Management* Co.) to manage the resort rather than putting it out for bid.  When DRI controls the board they can also set the management fees (usually 12 - 20%) which can be very lucrative for them.

Deeded owners only have DRI picking their wallet when it comes to maintenance fees and special assessments.  THE Club members also have DRI picking their wallet for points and exchanges to other resorts within THE Club system.


----------



## ccarr67 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm a little confused between the difference of a Diamond Trust owner and The Club Diamond Trust owner. Could anyone shed more light on this?  Which is the trust that Diamond keeps pushing?  I am a deeded week member in the Club and have not converted to any trust.


----------



## Peterh1952 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm somewhat confused, too. My account I for indicates Type: Premier Club connection; Level: Club Connection.  Essentially what this means is that we have a core group of resorts that we can exchange into (moved into this when ILX went bankrupt and DRI) stepped in).  Maintenance fees for a two bedroom unit (eg could get a 2 bdrm unit at Los Abrigados in Sedona in prime time for 8500 points - what we get each year) maintenance fees for all this are now $1760 per year. What exactly do we have here and if I can sell it (ha! Ha!) what am I selling?  Any advice on this greatly appreciated. P.s. Is it my imagination or are these fees extraordinarily high?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 5, 2014)

ccarr67 said:


> I'm a little confused between the difference of a Diamond Trust owner and The Club Diamond Trust owner. Could anyone shed more light on this?  Which is the trust that Diamond keeps pushing?  I am a deeded week member in the Club and have not converted to any trust.



Owners of one of the many DRI "collection of resorts" (like the US Collection) have bought a "ownership"  into one of the many "trusts" /Collections that DRI manages. Some people bought into these directly from DRI by buying points in the collection/trust. Other people like yourself are given the option of giving your deed to DRI and then DRI gives you points in one of their Collections/Trusts. 

Anyone who bought direct from DRI (either by buying points directly or by converting their week into the trust) also become a member of "the CLUB" being a "club member" gives you access to any DRI resort ( if space is available) even if that resort isn't in your "collection" of resorts. If you are not in "the Club" you can only use the resorts in the "collection/trust" you own ( or if you only own at a single resort, you can only use that single resort) . 

Hope this helps


----------



## Jiji (Jan 22, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Owners of one of the many DRI "collection of resorts" (like the US Collection) have bought a "ownership"  into one of the many "trusts" /Collections that DRI manages. Some people bought into these directly from DRI by buying points in the collection/trust. Other people like yourself are given the option of giving your deed to DRI and then DRI gives you points in one of their Collections/Trusts.
> 
> Anyone who bought direct from DRI (either by buying points directly or by converting their week into the trust) also become a member of "the CLUB" being a "club member" gives you access to any DRI resort ( if space is available) even if that resort isn't in your "collection" of resorts. If you are not in "the Club" you can only use the resorts in the "collection/trust" you own ( or if you only own at a single resort, you can only use that single resort) .
> 
> Hope this helps


I purchased my timeshare at Lake Tahoe when it was Sunterra.  I later found out that DRI bought them out.  My maintenance fees are exhorbitant and need to sell...what are the odds of selling and what am I selling?  I have the point system.  1300 per year...fees yearly are now over $2000. and in 7 years only used twice!  I could never make a reservation at the resorts as they are never available.  I've placed myself on the list and wait and wait for them to become available and they never do...Diamond met with me last year and said if I gave them another $15,000 that I would not have this problem.  What?  It's a step up...I'm so confused.  I need to go gold or platinum?  I could only get Hawaii.  Couldn't figure all this out.  I just want out...what are the odds of selling to anyone and how do I go about it?  Any help would be so appreciative.  Thanks!


----------



## kalima (Jan 22, 2016)

*DRI are taking back TS*

DRI are currently taking back most of their TS. I believe the fee to transfer back is $250 and there is a thread somewhere on these TUG boards on how to do it. If you decide to keep what you have come join us also on Diamond Resort Friends Worldwide Facebook Group. Good luck!


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 3, 2016)

kalima said:


> DRI are currently taking back most of their TS. I believe the fee to transfer back is $250 and there is a thread somewhere on these TUG boards on how to do it. If you decide to keep what you have come join us also on Diamond Resort Friends Worldwide Facebook Group. Good luck!



I am actually gathering information for a friend who is trying to give away his Diamond ownership.  He isn't entirely sure what he has purchased.  It is 4000 points per year, 1070 annual MF, and he can exchange through interval.  Is there some way for him to look at his account and determine what he has? The more I read the more it sounds like it's going to be hard to give away especially if they take the current years points away.  Could he make reservations prior to the transfer to avoid that if his ownership is one that would forfeit points in the current use year?  Also, do you know what Diamonds transfer fee is?


----------



## Michael1991 (Mar 3, 2016)

natasha5687 said:


> I am actually gathering information for a friend who is trying to give away his Diamond ownership.  He isn't entirely sure what he has purchased.  It is 4000 points per year, 1070 annual MF, and he can exchange through interval.  Is there some way for him to look at his account and determine what he has? The more I read the more it sounds like it's going to be hard to give away especially if they take the current years points away.  Could he make reservations prior to the transfer to avoid that if his ownership is one that would forfeit points in the current use year?  Also, do you know what Diamonds transfer fee is?



If the owner logs into the DRI web site, the opening page (the right hand side) displays the ownership information.

Annual fees for 4000 points in the US Collection are $1,067.12 (or $1,072.12 
if you pay the $5 "voluntary contribution"). This sounds very close to your friend's amount. 

Your friend could give the points back to Diamond. They are currently accepting "voluntary surrenders." Resale value is zero, and finding a taker even at that price is difficult. 

Transfer fee is $250 per contract. Your friend likely has only one, as he has only 4,000 points.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 3, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> If the owner logs into the DRI web site, the opening page (the right hand side) displays the ownership information.
> 
> Annual fees for 4000 points in the US Collection are $1,067.12 (or $1,072.12
> if you pay the $5 "voluntary contribution"). This sounds very close to your friend's amount.
> ...




So is a "contract" a "collection" -- like Hawaii Collection or US Collection, or is a "contract" each time we make a purchase?  We have 3 separate sets of points in Hawaii/Kaanapali (bought 3 times) and 2 sets of points in US (Scottsdale & Sedona/Los Abrigados, I think is where we bought points).


----------



## Michael1991 (Mar 3, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> So is a "contract" a "collection" -- like Hawaii Collection or US Collection, or is a "contract" each time we make a purchase?  We have 3 separate sets of points in Hawaii/Kaanapali (bought 3 times) and 2 sets of points in US (Scottsdale & Sedona/Los Abrigados, I think is where we bought points).



The contract is the sales contract when you buy points. You might have five contracts with two different collections, one for each purchase. But at subsequent purchases you can ask that contracts be combined. I'm not sure whether sales reps do this automatically or only on request. 

When you log into the DRI web site, from the "Member Area," their is a navigation link on the left labeled "Ownership Summary". When I click on that I get a list of each contract.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks!  Yes, I see that we have five contracts.  We have submitted a request to give back our US points, so looks like that will cost us $500.


----------



## ccwu (Mar 4, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> There is also a fourth group
> 
> 4. THE Club - Diamond Trust Owners – Trust point owners who are part of Diamond’s THE Club and use their points through Diamond to access  resorts in their specific trust  and other resorts within THE Club. If you sell this ownership, you are selling only the points in their specific trust. You cannot sell THE Club membership. The new owner would have to purchase a Club membership separately. There is an inheritance exception to this.  This group may be the biggest group in DRI and what almost all developer purchased owners of the last 7 years are a part of group.
> 
> FYI DRI uses the words "Trust" and "Collections" somewhat interchangeably.



I understand that the trust owner, such as Hawaiian Collection Trust has underlying Hawaiian inventories for the points. Now there is another class, points awarded to Club Combination (CC), by awarding points for deposit from non DRI resorts when you have new development purchases. The CC points are forever and can be used toward eliteship. The points has the same rights of your newly purchased development Hawaiian collection points (or US collection) but without inventory in Hawaiian collection (or US collection).  This class of points can be used to book 13 months in advance and caused a overbooking problem that making the collection regular points owner can not book reservation.  I am Hawaiian collection platinum member and I could not book 13 month in advance for my intended ocean front unit. I posted this reservation problem in February and just figure out why after a recent owner update when they tried to sell me more points and award double the points for CC deposit.


----------



## Michael1991 (Mar 5, 2016)

Club Combination is an odd program. The points allocated to a CC deposit must come from some inventory pool. Although I don't know for sure, I suspect they are points in the Collection, assigned to The Club and owned by Diamond. Diamond is paying the Collection maintenance fees on those points. If this is correct, then there is not an oversupply of points relative to inventory. But there is greater demand for the inventory. Maybe others know where the Club Combination points come from.


----------



## youppi (Mar 5, 2016)

They added 7 main land resorts in the Hawaii Collection to pump more points. In the past, Hawaii Collection has 2 Hawaii resorts and 2 main land resorts. Now, it has 2 Hawaii resorts and 9 main land resorts in the collection. So, an oversupply of points compare to the 2 Hawaiian resorts.

Also, there is their rental web site https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com/ where anybody can rent room. Example, in the Club there is no availability at KBC Feb 2017 but the rental site has every room and every size room available.


----------



## Michael1991 (Mar 5, 2016)

youppi said:


> They added 7 main land resorts in the Hawaii Collection to pump more points. In the past, Hawaii Collection has 2 Hawaii resorts and 2 main land resorts. Now, it has 2 Hawaii resorts and 9 main land resorts in the collection. So, an oversupply of points compare to the 2 Hawaiian resorts.



Yes, I understand this point. But it seems to be a different issue from Club Combination points.


----------

